# HPI Baja 5b SS Kit



## agmachado (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Last Wednesday, my kit HPI Baja 5b SS arrived... very, very cool... I started the assembly at the same time and on friday it was completed!

See some photos... with my daughter together!



































































































































Today I throttled enough to soften the engine ... very, very fun!

I am planning some things with this model, maybe a multi-cylinder engine 4-stroke ... eheheheh!

Take care,

Alexandre


----------



## kherseth (Apr 17, 2011)

Very nice!

I just love anything remote controlled. I do have an old kyosho asphalt racer lying around, engine is working but need new gears. Also remember a really old model we had, with a manual 10-speed planetary gearbox with reverse. It was a nice looking Nissan terrano scale model.

Great fun these small cars


----------



## mklotz (Apr 17, 2011)

She's adorable but don't you think she's a bit young to drive something like that?


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 17, 2011)

Is that thing as big as it looks in the photos?


----------



## t_ottoboni (Apr 17, 2011)

Alexandre

That RC is so big you should have a driving licence to play with it! ;D
Let`s see now what a taig can do for this beauty!

Great buy!


----------



## agmachado (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Thanks...

My daughter is really small for this model, but she is always with me... she says: "- When I grow up I'll have one of these to run with my father!" - Really? What do you think? ;D

Steve, yes... to you have an idea... it has almost 1m of length!!! See the specifications... http://www.hpiracing.com/kitinfo/10610/

In the next wednesday, the body will be painted... and I will post new pictures... okay ?

Cheers,

Alexandre


----------



## metalmad (Apr 17, 2011)

wow that [email protected] thing is almost half a meter wide!!
it probably has a higher top speed than my family car :big:
nice one 
Pete


----------



## Dave G (Apr 17, 2011)

Slicks and wheelie bars, sorry, I can't wait for racing season. Very nice race car Alexandre, and a pretty pit crew also. All a guy needs.
Dave


----------



## rcfreak177 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Alexande,

Very cool piece of machinery, I love anything r/c, thats why I call myself rc freak.
You can get all sorts of hot up parts for the 5BSS including little supercharger kits and NO2, nothing like a squir of laughing gas to get things going.
Good to see other members getting their children involved, Train them young I reckon
Both my girl and boy are following closely asking hundreds of questions along the way, Funny enough my 13 year old girl is competant to programme and execute the manufacture of basic parts on my mini cnc lathe. Would love to see a video of the r/c soon.

Barry


----------



## steamer (Apr 20, 2011)

OK so yea  ahhh how about some kickin video!?

 ;D th_wwp th_wwp th_wwp th_wwp

My son and I built up a car based on the Vendetta ST with a Baja body...its only 10" long but it does wheelies goes 40 mph with a brushless and Lipo's ! ;D  YAAAAHOOOO!  Had so much fun I bought one too! :big: :big:

Just what I need ...another project! :

Dave


----------



## dsquire (Apr 20, 2011)

steamer  said:
			
		

> OK so yea ahhh how about some kickin video!?
> 
> ;D th_wwp th_wwp th_wwp th_wwp
> 
> ...


Dave

I wonder if maybe there are a couple of errors in this quote. I have taken the liberty of trying to correct them based on previous experience with my son.

My son and I built up a car _(my son patiently watched)_ based on the _(what kind of car is this daddy?)_ Vendetta ST with a Baja body...its only _(Daddy, how big is it?)_ 10" long but _(Daddy will it do wheelies?)_ it does wheelies and _(Daddy, how fast will it go?)_ goes 40 mph with (Daddy, what is a brushless hippo?) a brushless and Lipo's ! ;D  YAAAAHOOOO!  _(My son was getting so disappointed just watching :wall: :wall_ Had so much fun _(Daddy can I have a turn too, Please?)_ I bought one for him too! :big: :big:

Just what I need ...another project! : 

Really you do Dave :hDe:
Cheers *beer*

Don

PS: Dave  ;D th_wwp th_wwp th_wwp th_wwp


----------



## Davo J (Apr 21, 2011)

My 18 year old son bought the Chinese version of this buggy for around $600 AU without radio about 2 years ago, and it really flies. He added a new 30cc motor, custom chrome expansion chamber on it that snakes around the back and a trick clutch. All the parts are interchangeable with the HPI Baja (probably come out of the same factory)
You will have a heap of fun with it, I have seen him get it 6ft in the air and clear 15-20 ft long over jumps.
A few months ago I made him a 3mm steel top plate at the back that also goes around and holds the brake, because the aluminum one is a weak link.
After destroying the first motor he bought a sock type thing that goes over the pull start vents to stop dust and rocks getting in. There are also material shock cover which are recommended to make them last longer.

Dave


----------



## steamer (Apr 21, 2011)

dsquire  said:
			
		

> Dave
> 
> I wonder if maybe there are a couple of errors in this quote. I have taken the liberty of trying to correct them based on previous experience with my son.
> 
> ...




Don't want to hijack the thread....We'll wait for Alexandre...then some of "The Beast"....I've got 4 lipo's all charged...might even fix my car today 8)


 Rof} Rof} Rof} :bow:


OOOOOH Yeah  Last night I let HIM fix the gearbox on it........NO REALLY........ :big:

Dave


----------



## agmachado (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Today I confirmed... really is very, very cool this model!!

The body was finished and the look also is very nice !!!

Some more pictures...


































































Take care,

Alexandre


----------



## steamer (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice looking Car Alexandre!

Cute kid too! ;D

Dave


----------



## dsquire (Apr 21, 2011)

Alexandre

That looks like a great car and it will be a lot of fun to run. Thanks for posting the pictures of it. Have lots of fun with it but don't break too many pieces. :bow: :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Maryak (Apr 21, 2011)

That's one very serious model :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## metalmad (Apr 21, 2011)

nice, very nice 
Pete


----------



## larry1 (Apr 21, 2011)

Alexandre, great looking racer,and little Angel with it. thank you for posting.  larry1


----------



## jpeter (Apr 22, 2011)

t_ottoboni  said:
			
		

> Alexandre
> 
> That RC is so big you should have a driving licence to play with it! ;D
> Let`s see now what a taig can do for this beauty!
> ...



Speaking of license, here in the US if Homeland Security has its way your gonna need one to fly RC or in the worst case not fly RC at all. AMA's been fighting it. I hope they're successful.


----------



## agmachado (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Yesterday I was test the BAJA in the dust... ehehehe !

More some pictures and a video...































My assistant... eheheheh!



































The result...





Now, the video...
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bKjQkAtTZ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bKjQkAtTZ0[/ame]

Take care,

Alexandre


----------



## steamer (Apr 24, 2011)

Great Video Alexandre! Glad you got to play!


 ;D

Dave


----------



## dsquire (Apr 24, 2011)

Alexandre

Glad to see that you have your car running and making dust. You are so lucky to have both a dirt track and a paved track to run your car on. It takes a bit of practice to get everything coordinated but I can well imagine that the smile was as big on your face as it was on your daughters face. Thanks for sharing that with us. :bow: :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## agmachado (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Since May, I and my family moved to Porto Alegre / RS, is south of Brazil ... where I was born!

Click here to see some pictures of my new city...

I know a new track for model cars to keep practicing!

Click here to see some pictures of my new model club...

And a few more pictures of this weekend...




































Cheers,

Alexandre Machado


----------



## pcw (Aug 17, 2011)

very nice model.
i used to race 1/10th scale buggy with OSmax 3.5 CC ic engines. i gave up when my van with all my models, spare parts, engines controlls and tools got stolen :-[ :-[

now back to workshop for you, start fabbing suspension wishbones, chassis and such from high grade aluminum. i found even on 1/10 the stock parts didnt hold up heavy racing ;D


----------



## lazylathe (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi Alexandre!!

I was starting to wonder if you had disappeared...
Now i know the reason you have been so quiet for a long time, the big move back home!! ;D

It looks like a beautiful city!!!

Hopefully you can set up a shop now and start working with the lathe!

Andrew


----------



## dsquire (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi Alexandre

Thanks for all the great pictures. It sure looks like you have a great track there to race your cars. It looks like one site for cars and airplanes. Your daughter sure looks like she is enjoying herself. Keep on having fun. :bow: :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## pcw (Aug 18, 2011)

jpeter  said:
			
		

> Speaking of license, here in the US if Homeland Security has its way your gonna need one to fly RC or in the worst case not fly RC at all. AMA's been fighting it. I hope they're successful.



well, over here you do need license to fly RC airplanes. and still than you are only allowed to fly on fields that belong to a club that have a license to use it as airfield. not just anywhere. sound restrictions are getting rediculus slowly and i wonder when inviroment freaks start pounding on emissions................ :-\
pascal


----------



## steamer (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey Alexandre!  Great looking Track!

Hope you like the home!

Dave


----------



## agmachado (May 5, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Today I needed to do a maintenance on my Baja, some parts warped after a spectacular overturns... see some pictures...
























































Cheers,

Alexandre Machado


----------



## stevehuckss396 (May 6, 2012)

Wow! Looks like you were having some serious fun with it.


----------



## steamer (May 6, 2012)

Looks like my sons car after a race.....an hour on the track....3 hours in the pits!

but it's a fun hour! :big:

Looks like you got yor work cut out for you Alexandre....Are you going to do any mods to strengthen it?

Dave


----------



## agmachado (May 6, 2012)

stevehuckss396  said:
			
		

> Wow! Looks like you were having some serious fun with it.


Absolutely!!!



			
				steamer  said:
			
		

> Looks like you got yor work cut out for you Alexandre....Are you going to do any mods to strengthen it?


Not yet, Dave... but soon... now I will change the parts with defects only.

And I want think a form to install a disc brake on each rear wheel, with sensor hall to measuring wheel speed, inclusive of the front wheels and processing the informations for commanding four servos, one for each wheel, that trigger a hydraulic cylinder, also one for each wheel, as the ABS in a full cars and traction control.

Now I'm here... in Solidworks... thinking... thinking... soon I post something !

Cheers,

Alexandre


----------



## steamer (May 6, 2012)

That's how we went with my son's car....but we left the suspension arms of plastic. It is good to let them good in a wreck as it saves the chassis.

Dave


----------

